# Upto 72% off in our Summer Sale



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep you read it correctly, upto 72% off our Summer Sale :thumb:

We are discontinuing stocking some lines hence the HUGE reductions, others are just bargains which we are carrying onto stock buy fancied giving you some lovely discounts 

This weeks E-mail

Go straight to our Specials/Sales Section

Happy Spending :devil:

Chris :wave:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

nice one Chris, shame im skint!


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't believe I missed out on permanon supershine:wall:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

does this mean we get up to 72% more sweets?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it free postage too?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

clarkey1269 said:


> does this mean we get *up to* 72% more sweets?


Sure does 



Dannbodge said:


> Is it free postage too?


With order cover £40 yes :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice one Chris, just in time for me doing another order


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Just ordered 2 500ml Supernatural Shampoo and a long reach wheel brush :-D


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Some seriously great deals there Chris.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

do you know when your tatdis will be back in stock?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Probably Friday (a week today) :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Order Confirmation - ORD2012071323


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

loving your use of the word "summer"


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Just ordered some goodies, hopfully just in time for our summer to start.
Great offers thanks 
i gave in to temptation


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow there's some great deals to be had there.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Wow there's some great deals to be had there.


Some are selling out fast so you need to be quick :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

As some products had sold out, we thought it was only fair to add some fresh products to the sale :devil:

Pinnacle XMT and a few Meguiar's products added :thumb:

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodspec&ref=&count=40&offset=0


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Oooooooo Citrus Bling 
I already ordered, boo hoo


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Cracking offers chris, I only went in for a couple items but these deals are too tempting, and conveniently AF was on offer just at the right time 

ORD2012071415


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Dam it, I had planned on saving some money. Great deals


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ordered some things I could not resist:lol:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Couldnt resist, just spent £48 on 8 items, winner!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no, I'm back filling up the basket again


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Just placed an order myself (1st one from you). Nothing that was in the sale.  but maybe next time.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> Just placed an order myself (1st one from you). Nothing that was in the sale.  but maybe next time.


Thanks for the order :thumb:

Nothing took your fancy in the sale?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Did I spot ONR discounted yesterday? Full price at the moment.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Waxamomo said:


> Thanks for the order :thumb:
> 
> Nothing took your fancy in the sale?


I already have WAY too much stuff and was just replacing a few things I'm running low on. I could easily have spent a fortune. Some very good deals in the sale.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting the dodo juice basics shampoo, purely to try out, anyone used it?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

JakeWhite said:


> I'm thinking of getting the dodo juice basics shampoo, purely to try out, anyone used it?


No but at that price I couldn't resist and also got some Supernatural shampoo to try :lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

S63 said:


> Did I spot ONR discounted yesterday? Full price at the moment.


Afraid ONR hasn't been in the sale sorry.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

IanG said:


> No but at that price I couldn't resist and also got some Supernatural shampoo to try :lol:


Well in the end I didn't go for it, it was hard but pulled myself away due to the fact I have 5 shampoo's already (2 of those being the 1.89 litre Meguiars ones). Buuuuut, it just gives me an excuse to order more stuff next time, after all.......shipping is free over £40.00 so in my eyes, spending under £40.00 is kinda wasteful :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Only 5? I have at least 14 shampoo's:lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Ross said:


> Only 5? I have at least 14 shampoo's:lol:


Now I feel like I should've got it  oh well, I'll do another order in the week :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I must have about 10 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ross said:


> Only 5? I have at least 14 shampoo's:lol:


You can never have too many shampoo's :devil:


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I have 3 barrels of 25l car shampoo's in the shed, and I still want more, I think I am slowly learning though that I won't get any better than what I already have so moving onto something else next, maybe lots of different snow foam and then the dye.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Basics of Bling is a very good shampoo, I prefer it to SN.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

chapppers11 said:


> Basics of Bling is a very good shampoo, I prefer it to SN.


D'oh! I was unsure on which to buy, another reason why I didn't buy  I may aswell just buy both this week now.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> D'oh! I was unsure on which to buy, another reason why I didn't buy  I may aswell just buy both this week now.


There cheap enough :thumb: I bought a couple of full ones on ebay at good prices but these might as well be free LMAO


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well wish I didn't see this over the weekend!

Another order made!!

Cheers Chris.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

ad172 said:


> Well wish I didn't see this over the weekend!
> 
> Another order made!!
> 
> Cheers Chris.


My first 2 orders haven't even made it to my front door yet and I'm already filling the basket up again for the 3rd time in 2 days :doublesho Chris, any idea on when these offers will be ending, and if the offers currently will be replaced with different offers or stopped all together?


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Chris can you get hold of these in 1500 grit?

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=495059


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Yay  My order has arrived already
Thanks Chris :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Yay  My order has arrived already
> Thanks Chris :thumb:


Just waiting on mine, it's being driven around as we speak


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> My first 2 orders haven't even made it to my front door yet and I'm already filling the basket up again for the 3rd time in 2 days :doublesho Chris, any idea on when these offers will be ending, and if the offers currently will be replaced with different offers or stopped all together?


That's what I like to hear :devil:

Some deals are ending due to selling out, some other products have been added. I'll take a look at stock levels, if I have loads of a certain product I may just add it into the sale 



JasonH20URF said:


> Chris can you get hold of these in 1500 grit?
> 
> http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=495059


Festool don't make them in 1500 sorry.



LittleMissTracy said:


> Yay  My order has arrived already
> Thanks Chris :thumb:


Good to hear it arrived safely and quickly :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> That's what I like to hear :devil:
> 
> Some deals are ending due to selling out, some other products have been added. I'll take a look at stock levels, if I have loads of a certain product I may just add it into the sale
> 
> ...


Cool  the UPS tracking is good and bad. Good because it gives alot of updates as to where my parcel is. Bad for that very same reason! I have alot of empty shelf space now and waiting for this box is tense :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Still waiting for mine hopefully it'll be here soon

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bugger - missed the Wolf's white satin shampoo :wall:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Mine arrived Chris - thanks for the quick turnaround (and sweetie!).:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

2nd order arrived, thanks


----------



## GINGER (Nov 27, 2008)

*Waxamomo Limited - Order Confirmati on - ORD2012072 04*

Another Car Clean Spend ! I need to actualy use some stuff now ......

ta Ginger ....x is turning dodo now x


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Great service guys. Just been out and tested the new kit! Thanks


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Still no sign of my order


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

This stays till Friday I can order lots got to wait till,payday fingers crossed


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

IanG said:


> Still no sign of my order


Sorry Ian, we are having a bit of trouble with APC, Valet Pro have sent our order but APC are saying they haven't been able to deliver, Greg from Valet Pro called me earlier and explained, I have just called APC as there shouldn't have been any problem with them delivering, any long story cut short, they are going to deliver it to me tomorrow and so will get your order straight out. Sorry for the delay.

Chris


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Waxamomo said:


> Sorry Ian, we are having a bit of trouble with APC, Valet Pro have sent our order but APC are saying they haven't been able to deliver, Greg from Valet Pro called me earlier and explained, I have just called APC as there shouldn't have been any problem with them delivering, any long story cut short, they are going to deliver it to me tomorrow and so will get your order straight out. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Chris


Any news on my order?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Arrived


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Order arrived today chris. Thanks for the lollipop!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Small order placed


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi guys, 
Placed an order last wed and was wondering when to expect it?
I sent a wee email but Dono if you got it...

Cheers Steve


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

same as above, i placed a order last thursday but it still says pending shipment? 

cheers


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Hi guys,
> Placed an order last wed and was wondering when to expect it?
> I sent a wee email but Dono if you got it...
> 
> Cheers Steve


Can you PM your order No. please.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Kev_Turner said:


> same as above, i placed a order last thursday but it still says pending shipment?
> 
> cheers


Hi Kev,

You should have it Friday :thumb: Sorry for little delay.

Chris


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

IanG said:


> Arrived





Waxamomo said:


> Can you PM your order No. please.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


I pm'd you with the order number yesderday evening, no word then mate?

Cheers Steve


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok guys 13 days from order placed!!!
And nothing in post today.


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm also waiting for an order I placed two weeks ago. It's a few polishing pads which I'm hoping will arrive for his weekend :buffer:


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

I received my order but have a few issues and I'm not getting any replys to the emails I've sent. Some of the stuff I ordered still hasn't been delivered, the wrong trigger heads have been sent and a bottle of polish has a crack in the lid and has spilt in the package


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Just ordered some stuff, £42 so its free delivery :thumb:

hope its a bit quicker than stephenmoore's order though

Paypal transaction ID 13F45187KP657832J
Order Number: ORD201208073

pleased I saw this thread, but my bank balance isn't :lol::lol:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Kev_Turner said:


> I received my order but have a few issues and I'm not getting any replys to the emails I've sent. Some of the stuff I ordered still hasn't been delivered, the wrong trigger heads have been sent and a bottle of polish has a crack in the lid and has spilt in the package


Have you tried to ring them ?????


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Scotty Pro said:


> Have you tried to ring them ?????


It is online based business so simple email should be enough


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Give them a call if you're getting no reply via email. I've always stuck up for Chris in the past but the sheer amount of these issues posted on here is quite dissapointing to see.

07796-767-693


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Here we go again, not the first post like this is it.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

It's odd as when I ordered from chris, the customer service was A*. All my queries were dealt with almost instantly (via PM on here) my order was dispatched the day it was supposed to, everything went smoothly (the only hiccup was when UPS didn't deliver the day they said due to a mix up on the scanner but I am only a short journey from them, but even then chris was ready to sort it out on my behalf). I hope the customers on here are dealt with quickly, as there's nothing worse than waiting for that box of goodies to arrive later than expected


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

As above, had 3 orders, all arrived within 2 days.
Hope it gets sorted


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

i placed a order on the 31st july an to date still not got the goods . have called and left a message also have e-mailed them , glad i also found this thread . paypal 
(Unique Transaction ID6C376657DC976071W


:thumb:


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Not good. I really need my order for this weekend as taken time off work to detail my car. Might have to order elsewhere and cancel this one now 
Shame as I got a good deal on the bits I wanted.


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Not great to hear. I've placed several orders with Waxamomo previously and they have always been prompt with delivery. My latest order that was acknowledged on the 1st August has not been shipped yet. 

I have tried mailing and phoning with no response as yet!! I don't want to jump to conclusions but I hope Chris can sort this out pretty soon!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Ok guys 13 days from order placed!!!
> And nothing in post today.


Hi Stephen,

All but the Rubbish Boy's Panel pot was posted when promised via Royal Mail 1st Class. If you wish to choose a different product for the Rubbish Boy's as we still don't have it in stock sorry, I will re-ship the whole order via UPS 24 hour delivery?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Just ordered some stuff, £42 so its free delivery :thumb:
> 
> hope its a bit quicker than stephenmoore's order though
> 
> ...


Left today will be with you tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

happypostie said:


> i placed a order on the 31st july an to date still not got the goods . have called and left a message also have e-mailed them , glad i also found this thread . paypal
> (Unique Transaction ID6C376657DC976071W
> :thumb:


Just replied to your PM, will have it Friday :thumb:



rs_si said:


> Not good. I really need my order for this weekend as taken time off work to detail my car. Might have to order elsewhere and cancel this one now
> Shame as I got a good deal on the bits I wanted.


Hi Simon,

Sorry for this, we had a **** up with our stock of Hex Logic Pads, i've PM'd you :thumb:



ad172 said:


> Not great to hear. I've placed several orders with Waxamomo previously and they have always been prompt with delivery. My latest order that was acknowledged on the 1st August has not been shipped yet.
> 
> I have tried mailing and phoning with no response as yet!! I don't want to jump to conclusions but I hope Chris can sort this out pretty soon!


Can you PM me an order number please so I can look into it for you.

Cheers.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Kev_Turner said:


> I received my order but have a few issues and I'm not getting any replys to the emails I've sent. Some of the stuff I ordered still hasn't been delivered, the wrong trigger heads have been sent and a bottle of polish has a crack in the lid and has spilt in the package


Hi Kev,

I'm aware the 2 empty spray bottles were missing, they are due to leave anytime now, just waiting for my Meg's delivery.

I've just searched my e-mails and found the one about the split polish bottle, i'd missed it sorry, will reply now :thumb:


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> All but the Rubbish Boy's Panel pot was posted when promised via Royal Mail 1st Class. If you wish to choose a different product for the Rubbish Boy's as we still don't have it in stock sorry, I will re-ship the whole order via UPS 24 hour delivery?


Nothing today either mate.
I don't mean to be complaining or using this thread to run your service down, just a little DIsapointed I havnt seen anything yet .

It was really the rubbish boys I wanted to mate.
Do you have the full size jar in stock?

Cheers steve


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Nothing today either mate.
> I don't mean to be complaining or using this thread to run your service down, just a little DIsapointed I havnt seen anything yet .
> 
> It was really the rubbish boys I wanted to mate.
> ...


Sure do :thumb:

How about I do the full jar at half price for you? You've already paid £8 for the panel so if you can Paypal me over £12 i'll get the full jar in the post for you? A little apology from me :thumb:


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Sure do :thumb:
> 
> How about I do the full jar at half price for you? You've already paid £8 for the panel so if you can Paypal me over £12 i'll get the full jar in the post for you? A little apology from me :thumb:


Ok mate that sounds v fair!!! Cheers
Pm me your PayPal and il send ASAP

Thanks Steve


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

payment sent !!!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

:wave:

Parcel of goodies arrived 10 minutes ago via UPS :thumb:

thanks Chris


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

just to let all know , i got my order from chris on friday , and as Chris knows it for for a meet we had at the vx heritage centre , he threw in a few freebies :doublesho for me to put into the raffle :thumb:. top bloke and will order again without a worry . khalid


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nothing yet. Can you contact me with delivery details
Steve


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

21 days later... 

Thanks Chris received today. And appreciate the half price dodo!

Sherbet fizz smells amazing too...


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmmm

So I was assured that my order would be shipped on the 9th August and I've still not received it. Originally ordered on the 1st August so now over 15 days!!

I have tried contacting Chris direct requesting a refund but I've had no response. What is frustrating is that there's been no explanation as to why so many people have been experiencing delays in receiving goods. What is more frustrating is the only way I feel I can get a response is by writing something publicly on here, something I would rather not do!!

Order no. ORD2012080117

Adam


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Darn. Im to skint to buy anything now. Was a spending rampage last week.


----------

